# Happy Birthday Teresita



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope you're Havin a great day Tere. :whoo:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Hope Ache gets you out for a nice walk!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Tere!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Ready for the Superbowl !!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tere!! Hope you hav a fantastic day!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, Tammy.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you. Hope your whole day is great.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, Robbie.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday a day late!!! hope it was a good one!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, Evelyn.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry I missed your birthday, Tere. Hope you had a great one. Nothing like having a Super Bowl Birthday!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you, Kathie. NY, NY !!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess that means you had a good day??? LOL


----------

